# Update on Sassy



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

She has been absolutely perfect, we couldn't have asked for a better dog!</span>

</span>

<span style="font-family:Bookman Old Style">Thank you!!



[/font]


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't know how you guys do it, seriously. I admire you all for all that you do to help these little dogs.

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Awww - she's one lucky girl. I'm glad she's settling in so well.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I don't know how you guys do it, seriously. I admire you all for all that you do to help these little dogs.
> 
> *hugs*
> Cyndi[/B]



Oh, thank you Cyndi. I don't normally (as if I'm ever normal) have such a hard time with adoptions. This one has really gotten to me, because she is a senior, whom I figured would be with me for the remainder. It was especially hard, because I had to say good-bye to two seniors within a week (Daisy, who passed, and then Sassy going to her forever home).

I am lonely, and in mourning for my Daisy. But thrilled for Sassy and her new family. They are all so very lucky. Sassy is Queen of the house. Just like my Daisy was Queen of the King-Size Bed. :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Here are the pictures Elizibeth sent us (think I got them in the right order).

Sorry Deb for not noticing your PM sooner. We have two computers but we have gotten so we hardly use the one in the other room now and Peg was on the laptop and I was showing off some interesting tecnology until now. The DirecTV box has a network connection and so I hooked it up and it can read pictures, video, music off the computers. We were looking at Maltese pictures and displaying them to music on the new TV. Cool stuff. Even does fades out of the box.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Aww Deb, I'm so sorry. I know it's nice knowing Sassy's in a loving forever home, but my heart aches for what you're going through. Losing Daisy and then Sassy being adopted so soon afterwards is difficult, but I know you're a strong person and will get through this.

:grouphug: Again, I'm so sorry :grouphug: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Aww Deb, I'm so sorry. I know it's nice knowing Sassy's in a loving forever home, but my heart aches for what you're going through. Losing Daisy and then Sassy being adopted so soon afterwards is difficult, but I know you're a strong person and will get through this.
> 
> :grouphug: Again, I'm so sorry :grouphug:
> 
> Carla & Shotzi[/B]



Thank you Carla. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb, 
When we adopted Naddie from fostermom in NY she asked me to contact fostermom in SC from time to time to update her about Naddie. She was the one that actually saved Naddie and nurtured her back to health. She almost kept Naddie because she loved her so and cried terribly when she left for her first adoption up our way ( didn't work out) . NC mom said when she found she was returned... she'd take her back. New NY Mom PROMISED HER she's find Naddie the perfect home... ( that was us! :biggrin: ).
I did contact her and sent photos of Naddie's 'blossoming' . She said giving them up ...well they're all hard but some , like Naddie, are VERY HARD! But she said it allowed for another to be saved and that's the 'deal' . She said she often doesn't get the follow-ups from owners in cases like Naddie when another fostermom takes over the reins. 
When she saw how much I adored Naddie and that she was much loved and cared for... she was happy. 
I think she feared Naddie wouldn't get a forever home because , though she is the sweetest thing going,...she did have her 'issues'. 
I know Naddie kept me from going 'nutzo' after Missy's death. 
You have such a wonderful, and caring heart, Deb, and each foster that comes to you is not just a passing pooch but you take them as your own... even if they go on to forever homes. 
Just Know that what you do brings joy not only to the pooches, but to the eventual owners as well. I know it is hard on your heart.... but God bless you and others like you... your hurting heart means a precious little soul has been given a good life! Whether it is one like Daisy that got to know the warmth and love of the human heart, or little Sassy that is getting settled into another obviously loving home ...YOU ARE THE ONE THAT MADE THE DIFFERENCE IN THEIR LIVES!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwww Deb, I am so sorry you are feeling so sad :grouphug: but you are an angel to these precious little babes, without you and people like you where would they ever be?
You gave Daisy such a wonderful loving home when she needed one the most, you open your home and your heart to all who are sent your way and you love them as they are your very own little souls. Daisy was the luckiest little lady to have her twilight time with you.
Sassy is now in her forever loving home thanks to you and all you did for her, you are so very strong Deb, you have to be to be able to do as much as you do for these little angels. You are the one who shows them what real love is, you are the one who reignites the sparkle in their little eyes and you are the one who gives them hope for their future.
It's wonderful that little Sassy does have a new loving home, it takes a special kind of person to adopt a senior and I just know she has found love, comfort and security to live out her twilight years, something she probably would never have had if not for you Deb, Steve and Peg :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Deb thank you for the update on Miss Sassy. And Steve thank you for the pictures.

Deb I know that you are devastated right now and for good reason. You are one of God's special angels to have the heart to do what you do. The life you gave Miss Daisey was a life of luxury and she so well deserved it. And because of your love that you shared with Miss Sassy she is adjusting well in her new furever home. Because of you and other's like yourself these poor mistreated souls learn what it is to be loved. Thank you for all that you do.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-thanks for sharing Deb! You are a saint-have I told you that before-any of you who do this. I would have such a hard time letting go. You've made Sassy and Sassy's new family very happy :grouphug: She looks like she fits right in with her new family. Take care Deb!! :grouphug:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

:grouphug: Deb, you are truly wonderful taking in these sweet dogs and finding them furever homes. They are so blessed to have you, even for a short while. You make their little lives so happy! :grouphug: 

Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Deb, Thanks so much for posting an update on Sassy. I know it's hard for you, and that is what makes you so special. Thanks to Steve for the photos. I think they are just wonderful!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Hopefully this post is not something I have already posted...  at my advanced age... I tend to forget these "small" details...

I'm posting this as an update under this Sassy topic (One of 3Maltmom's senior former fosters) for a reason I'll get too. 

First, you have to read this story...

http://www.azcentral.com/news/articles/200...spital0508.html

(Note the last name... :wacko1: :wacko1: ) John Padilla is a student at Peg's school and a former student of hers and just an all round great kid who was dealt a pretty tough hand by life... not to mention his last name... :biggrin: 

During Sassy's adoption (which we played a supporting role in), we happened to run into the fact that that the dad of the family was an executive for Swift Trucking Co.

Well, Peg recent saw a Swift truck recently with something printed on it about "Swift Charities" so she contacted Sassy's dad about John and his medical situation. As a result, Swift Charities (with a little help from Sassy) is helping John and his family (a divorced mom without much in the way of resouces). Swift is putting John on their company jet and transporting him back to Ohio State University hospital for some much need medical work.

So I can not help but think it is pretty cool that Sassy has in effect, helped (hopefully) saved a kid's life... even though the kid has the last name of the lady who rescued her!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness Steve, I just read your post and I have cold chills........through Deb and Sassy's adoption, all of this has come about. WOW!!!!! This is very heartwarming to say the least. There is a special place in heaven for people like you and your wife and Deb!!!!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

It gets even a little bit more amazing folks...

I apolizge though because I am pretty certain this part of the story is something I have previously posted... but just to make the story complete, I'd do so again here.

Additionally, this family who adopted Sassy did so primarily because of their daughter, Elizabeth. Elizabeth is a student at Xavier College Preparatory in Phoenix and an adorable and very bright young lady who any parent would be proud to have. We met Elizabeth and her family twice during Sassy's adoption process and could not help but notice that Elizabeth seemed to speak very hoarsely. I do not know if this conditon has a name or not, but it turns out that Elizabeth is afflicted by vocal chord issue which is stress related which frequently makes it very difficult for her to speak normally. We did not feel as though we had any right to question the family on the nature of her medical issue and so I can not speak any more intelligently of the issue than I just have. However, Elizabeth's mom has told us that the calming influence of Sassy has done more to help Elizabeth than any doctor they have ever seen has...

I'm not normally such a softy but I have to tell you that this entire story just makes me lose it!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

What a heart warming story, Steve. And, once again, we are reminded that we NEVER know how many lives our actions might affect. Who would have thought that some poor old rescue (and, I haven't read Sassy's story) would bring about so many positive things.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Wow!! I am in tears. 

This thread brings back memories. 

Steve, and Peg's, pups being born, Daisy's passing, and Sassy's adoption.

Now, this lovely story, of this boy (Padilla). Did I spell that right? ~ ***laughing, and crying, at the same time***

Thank you Steve and Peg. You see, we *are* making a difference.

Daisy is watching, and she is proud of us.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

WOW. It seems like lately I've had tears in my eyes when reading some of the posts but these are different. It's so touching and just shows what great work you guys are doing! I admire you so much for the good things you do and I find it so amazing that this story comes about because of the rescue of that sweet little Sassy. 
You guys really are angels!


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Serving others is what living is all about. You happen to serve both mankind and furbabies...people like you (Steve, Peg & Deb) are Angels on Earth. Bless You~


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, gosh, Steve, what a heartwarming story!!!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I appreciate all the kind words... but I really was not posting this to get accolades... I though thought it was sort of a strange and interesting story considering multitude of ways all of this ties together.

Besides... I'm a guy an all this sort of touchy feely stuff makes me nervous... :biggrin:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

What a wonderful story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

This is mostly for Deb (3Maltmom) but some of you might also find it interesting, so I will post in the open.

Peg has been talking today several times with Leslie and David (I'll leave the last names out) who are the mother and father in the family which is now Sassy's home. David is the executive with Swift Trucking. There are a multitude of issues that keep coming up with getting all this medical treatment stuff coordinated and as it stands right now... there is a bit of a problem as the Dr. in Ohio is not available to see John when the company jet is available... anyway... Peg is working to try and coordinate all this but during her conversation with David who speaking in his very business like tone... Peg said his demeanor and tone TOTALLY changed and became much softer and more human when he started talking about Sassy. He made the comment to the effect that I would have never known that such a small little white dog could have such a profoundly positive effect on my family... :smilie_daumenpos: 

In addition, when talking to Leslie, she noted that even after a year, that Sassy seems to be getting younger all the time and demonstrating more and more of her playful side. The vet has said she could not be any healthier...

I sort of know what he is talking about but since we are talking about another family here... we did not pry asking for details... but it does seem as though Sassy has had an impact.

So Deb... I though you would get a kick out of this latest bit of news... :biggrin:


----------

